# Walking bicycle into certain stores ok?



## Kalel (Mar 17, 2013)

You ever have second thoughts about leaving your s-works venge outside when going into say your local trader joes, whole foods, albertsons, etc. to get a enrgy bar, drink, etc.?

This one time on a double century I did make a stop at a grocery store. Didnt have a problem. Brang the bike inside, paid for stuff and that was that. And I thought why not...shopping carts are a lot more dirty than my thin 23mm tires right? Seems like any store that allows shopping carts should allow bicycles to be walked in stores.

You guye ever do this? Is it common in Europe or America?

But wha5 do you guys think...is it rude to walk a bicycle into stores?


----------



## Dave Cutter (Sep 26, 2012)

Kalel said:


> ...why not...shopping carts are a lot more dirty than my thin 23mm tires right?
> 
> You guye ever do this?
> 
> ...


Interesting idea comparing shopping cart dirt to bicycle dirt... I never thought of that.

One coffee (and donut) shop I stop at from time-to-time didn't have a suitable place to park or lock my bicycle up at. So I asked the manager if there was a good place that I might have over-looked. 

He said I could bring my bike into the entry (an air lock like area) and park it there. It wasn't long after that they put a proper bike stand in front of the store... very close to the front door and the stores windows. I can now keep an eye on the bicycle while I drink a warm-up coffee.

This one _permissioned_ coffee shop was the only place I've ever taken my bicycle into.

A near-by Starbucks has a sign out front that says "no bicycles on the sidewalk area"... now. That sign didn't used to be there. I get the impression that the city didn't like bicycles cluttering up the sidewalks (there is also an ice cream shop there). But they did set up bicycle parking at the bus stop in the same area... and it's nice.

I have every park with a restroom or water fountain in the area memorized. All the parks seem to have places to lock up my bicycle. Sometimes I stop at a gas station or fast food place to get a vitamin water or use the restroom. 

I never leave my bicycle unlocked. Even though the cable lock I carry is a cheapie I feel its good enough to stop an opportunist from hopping on my bike and riding away.

Unless I park my bicycle at a designated bike rack... I always ask if where I chained my bicycle up at is OK. Often I have got yeah... _that's OK_... but some other people prefer over there.

I think it might be rude to just roll in the bicycle without asking permission.


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

Funny that this came up.

I always shop at one particular grocery store because they don't hassle me when I park my bike inside.

It is one of those huge chain stores with a deli/cafe just to the right of the doors. I have to walk around a long display area but then go between the tables and chairs and lean it against the wall. It helps that that area is never busy or crowded.

I've never asked anyone, I just walk in like it is perfectly normal.
But I always ask the woman at the counter to keep an eye on my bike, thanks.
Edit: I guess it is rude not to ask for permission but I look at it like if you ask, you give them a chance to say no.

There are a lot of bike thefts in this area. If they did have a rack (which they don't) it wouldn't be visible from inside the store and I wouldn't use it.
So if they do get a rack they'll lose most of my business; if I have to drive I may as well hit the cheaper stores across town.


----------



## Dave Cutter (Sep 26, 2012)

Randy99CL said:


> .... I guess it is rude not to ask but I look at it like if you ask you give them a chance to say no.


Good point. I like that. Might be better to just politely apologize if management complains.


----------



## Akirasho (Jan 27, 2004)

> Good point. I like that. Might be better to just politely apologize if management complains.


... true. I'm a photographer and when out and about with a cammie in this day and age, it's better from my POV to beg forgiveness rather than ask permission (I prefer candid in the moment shots of people, places and things)...

Course, we live in a free society that loves to say no (mostly because a generation has grown up programmed to only accept a very narror parameter of free)... sigh. Guess it's time to test how far I can get into Kohls.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

I just do it. They're usually too flabbergasted by my outrageous roadie attire to say anything. I can't remember the last time anybody objected. Oh wait...it was at a Taco Bell in Reno 15 years ago...anyway, better to seek forgiveness than ask for permission.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Normally, I would agree that forgiveness is better than permission, but I think in this case it plays into the negative stereotype that some folks have about cyclists. 

Personally, I think its better to ask first. If the answer is "no", exercise your right to take your business elsewhere. JMHO.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Kalel said:


> And I thought why not...shopping carts are a lot more dirty than my thin 23mm tires right? Seems like any store that allows shopping carts should allow bicycles to be walked in stores.


For that matter, the bottoms of people's shoes track a lot more dirt into a store than shopping cart wheels or bicycle tires ever could. But to those who object vehemently to having a bicycle in the store, logic doesn't matter. Often, their perception of a bicycle and anything connected with it (filthy, oily, greasy, ridden only by children, adult indigents or adult weirdos) makes them say "no" if you'd ask them. Nothing you can do about that.


----------



## Blackbeerthepirate (Apr 26, 2011)

I think people are becoming more accustomed to bikes and are more inclined to make allowances for them.

I asked my gym about a place to put my bike before I would sign up. They made a place for me to keep it, and now, on the weekends, there are about 3 or 4 road bikes there. I have a doctor who insists I bring my bike in when I see him. A surf shop that does the same. There is a small hotel in Key West where we are known as "the bike couple". The first time there, the bikes were a problem, but now they have a place downstairs for the them and send emails when they have a couple of days open (at the locals rate!)

I have a network of "cycling friendly" places. Grocery and convenience stores where I can bring a bike in and refuel or hit the head. A bar that will fill my bottles with ice and water. More stores and restaurants seem to be tolerant if not welcoming.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

I've taken my bike inside at the optomistrist in the NYC Chinatown many times... and taken my shoes off as well.

Not for Asian customs... but it's easier to walk.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Opus51569 said:


> Normally, I would agree that forgiveness is better than permission, but I think in this case it plays into the negative stereotype that some folks have about cyclists.
> 
> Personally, I think its better to ask first. If the answer is "no", exercise your right to take your business elsewhere. JMHO.


This. You have to ask first.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Here's the funny thing...my experience has been that people tend to like me more when I'm off the bike. They think we are cool, green minded, socially conscious, friendly, and quirky. We look like superheros in our tight and bright clothing, and go clomping around in our shoes and walking like we are wearing heels. But when on the bike, we are a nuisance. 

I can't recall ever having an issue bringing my bike inside a place but I also don't bring it into places where it doesn't seem to belong - like a small place. Most of the time I leave it outside though.


----------



## Shaba (Mar 16, 2011)

In the summer I can access enough park district restrooms and drinking fountains on my routes that I don't need to go into a private business. But when I use these facilities I'm still leaving my $4-figure bike unattended for those couple of minutes (I've never tried to get the bike into the porta-potty with me).

When the parks lock up I have to use gas stations and I always walk in with my bike and a big smile on my face. I leave the bike by the restroom when using the facilities and then spend a few bucks for the privilege. No one has ever told me not to bring the bike in. 

It's like Looigi said, I think the staff has to recover from the sight of me before they realize I've got a bike in their store.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

My bike always goes inside with me if I stop to buy something during a ride ... the only time it doesn't is if I'm with others who can watch it while I'm in the store.

The way I see it ... if they are more worried about a bike in their store than making a sale, they don't need my business. I will also stop shopping there in the future for any reason until their policy changes. There are a lot of other stores that don't mind and can use my business.


----------



## Packersfantaz (Nov 28, 2012)

I am a store manager for a large retailer and a cyclists, so I try to balance both. On numerous occasions I have asked cyclists to move their bike or leave. First it depends on where it is placed, I get some fools who put it against a display up front. Hint to those who don't understand but front displays are high traffic and high turn merchandise. Second issue isn't cleanliness for me or any other manager I know is rules with regard to the Americans with Disabilities Act, we are required to have so much clearance between displays and certain areas, a bicycle may interfere with this and we have to comply with the law. The government takes these complaints very seriously and investigates most, customers will complain very quickly with date and time, investigators will review our video to check compliance. So usually the "no bikes on sidewalk" is not an unfriendly cyclist community, but a legal requirement.

The next hard part of this is the cyclists attitude. If you try to ignore or get aggressive you will leave the bike outside. As with anything if you a more wiling to work with someone they may work with you. If you are quick I may have another place to put it, if longer you can maybe put in a place off the sales floor, for example if a person is waiting for an RX I may offer a storage room that is locked and will allow them to use. But don't try the ask forgiveness later, this is why many people despise cyclists is that attitude, we all need to work together.


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

Wookiebiker said:


> My bike always goes inside with me if I stop to buy something during a ride ... the only time it doesn't is if I'm with others who can watch it while I'm in the store.
> 
> .


^^^^ This

After having my bike stolen from my garage in broad daylight when I was inside the house 10 feet away there is no way I will leave my several thousand dollar bike unattended any more. 

I've realized that I was very naive when I used to ask myself the question "who would do that?". 

"Who would take my bike from my front porch when the door is open and I've run in to grab my phone?"
"Who would take my bike from the bike rack in my truck bed while I'm inside the convenience store grabbing a soda?"
"Who would take my bike leaning against the wall next to the front door of the market while I'm inside at the counter 5 feet away?"

You'd frankly be surprised. I was. There are people out there who obviously don't think with the same logic as most of us. They'll strike like a cobra given even the tiniest opportunity.

If I _have_ to leave my bike unattended for some reason (e.g. a porta potty where I can't bring the bike inside) I try to tilt the odds in my favor. I'll loop my helmet through the front wheel or put a small lock through the chain ring. Thieves are counting on the ability to quickly ride away on the bike. If that gets tripped up they'll cut their losses. Most thieves cut the lock and ride off. They don't cut the lock and throw the bike in a car. If they can't ride off quickly it's a much less inviting target.


----------



## Sisophous (Jun 7, 2010)

If you start bringing your bike into stores expect to get read the riot act or get a lecture from some manager or even customers. Most people would not mind but there are always some people who have to gripe about something and will look to confront you.

I have a thin, steel cable and key lock that I use to secure my bike to any fixed object, outside, when I go into a store. And, I never leave the bike unattended for more than a few minutes. Most people will not have a cable cutter with them to take the bike if they have bad intentions.

Just to give you an idea of how intolerant people are today, take a look at Youtube and the endless videos of confrontations between store owners/adults, and teen skateboarders. They chase them out of parking lots all the time when the kids are not harming anyone.


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

Randy99CL said:


> It is one of those huge chain stores with a deli/cafe just to the right of the doors. I have to walk around a long display area but then go between the tables and chairs and lean it against the wall. It helps that that area is never busy or crowded.
> 
> I've never asked anyone, I just walk in like it is perfectly normal.
> But I always ask the woman at the counter to keep an eye on my bike, thanks.
> Edit: I guess it is rude not to ask for permission but I look at it like if you ask, you give them a chance to say no.


Let me add that I'm not trying to be a jerk here. My bike is completely out of the way; you can't even see it unless you walk back into the cafe area. It doesn't cause any problem for anyone in any way.
But if I asked permission, I believe that 99% of the time I'd get an automatic no. And I couldn't argue that response because if they "officially" let me do it they'd have to let everyone do it.

I've done this maybe a dozen times, less than once a week last summer, and I think it is just a matter of time before they tell me to stop. I expect that others will see me and want to bring their bikes inside as well and that will end it for everyone.

But I'm already thinking that if I talk with the manager, point out the $$$ value of the bike and that they don't have a rack, he may let me park it somewhere in the back (warehouse area) of the store. Worth a try!


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

Sisophous said:


> If you start bringing your bike into stores expect to get read the riot act or get a lecture from some manager or even customers. Most people would not mind but there are always some people who have to gripe about something and will look to confront you.


As a prior poster mentioned, that's fine...I'll do my business elsewhere in the future.



Sisophous said:


> I have a thin, steel cable and key lock that I use to secure my bike to any fixed object, outside, when I go into a store. And, I never leave the bike unattended for more than a few minutes. Most people will not have a cable cutter with them to take the bike if they have bad intentions.


I think you'd be surprised...thieves are always on the lookout and they are always ready to seize the opportunity. See my comments about "who would do that". It doesn't make sense to you but then you don't think like a thief.



Sisophous said:


> Just to give you an idea of how intolerant people are today, take a look at Youtube and the endless videos of confrontations between store owners/adults, and teen skateboarders. They chase them out of parking lots all the time when the kids are not harming anyone.


I was a skateboarder and used to have a sticker on my truck "Skateboarding is not a crime." However, you are comparing two completely different things. Skateboarders can damage property doing rail slides and other tricks. They also can injure passersby if they lose control of their board trying to land a trick and they would tend to "scare away customers" if they are doing this right in front of the doorway, which is often the case. Even allowing them in your parking lot can be a serious liablity issue..because if they hurt themselves on your property they'll be coming back with a lawyer looking for someone to pay.

So, yeah...big difference between a skateboarder loitering outside a store and a cyclist bringing their bike in while they are SHOPPING in that store.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Kalel said:


> And I thought why not...shopping carts are a lot more dirty than my thin 23mm tires right? Seems like any store that allows shopping carts should allow bicycles to be walked in stores.


This is really weak logic. 
-I don't make it a habit of checking shopping cart tires but I doubt they are any more dirty than bike tires.
-Shopping carts are not "allowed by stores" they are provided by stores to serve the purpose of assisting their customers. They are esentially part of the store. Your bike isn't something the store owner put in there and isn't to assist you or any other customer.

You probably should have stopped with 'why not'. I can agree with that but there is not comparison to shopping carts.


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

Randy99CL said:


> I've never asked anyone, I just walk in like it is perfectly normal.
> But I always ask the woman at the counter to keep an eye on my bike, thanks.
> Edit: I guess it is rude not to ask for permission but I look at it like if you ask, you give them a chance to say no.


that's interesting ...... you say that to ask would open the opportunity for them to say 'no'.....

but you also state that you "*ask* the woman at the counter to keep an eye on my bike..."

it appears to be a bit contradictory, no? I understand the "easier to get forgiveness than to get permission" idea; but to turn around and expect a store employee to watch your stuff? Hmmmmm.......


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Very shocked at the entitled mentality (wait....this is the USA in 2013...Im NOT shocked) of so many. 

Whats so hard in asking store staff and if they say no for a good reason, and do so politely, that makes them not "worthy" of your business? That doesn't make sense to me


----------



## "rod" (Aug 10, 2009)

I've taken my bike into several retail stores and I haven't had a problem. I always stop at these two grocery stores, take my bike in, and lean it against an empty wall. I've strolled through Wal-Mart with it once and nobody said anything to me. I realized it was rather odd so I didn't do it again, but I don't take it in at convenience stores. I keep a close eye on it then and when I stop there I'm in the middle of B.F.E. and nobody would even want my bike at those locations.


----------



## philipw33 (Jan 29, 2012)

i stopped in a safeway to get a deli sandwich for lunch. got in line with my bike, the lady making the sandwich said "you cant bring your bike in here." i said "oh really, i didnt know that, but i dont have a lock." She said she doesnt care, but if a manager saw you you would be ask to leave. Then she explained that the reason its not allowed in store, is that if someone got hurt, fell, etc from your bike it would be the stores fault and the store would be held accountable, she said same reason why they dont allow dogs.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

It all depends on your city, and the store employees. See, I live in a very friendly city where the managers and employees greet you when they see you. They want to make you comfortable and want your business. Not only that, but my city is improving infrastructure for bicycles every month. The motorists are very comfortable with us since we have lanes on the road now. I actually place my bicycle inside some stores that don't have racks. Your city or town may not be as friendly and safe as mine is.


----------



## joshhan (Jan 9, 2012)

philipw33 said:


> Then she explained that the reason its not allowed in store, is that if someone got hurt, fell, etc from your bike it would be the stores fault and the store would be held accountable, she said same reason why they dont allow dogs.


If someone tripped over another customer, would the store still be liable?


----------



## N184PM (Sep 11, 2011)

My wife and I were on a recovery ride on a Sunday. We were two thirds done and decided to stop at a local burger joint for a burger and a beer. They have a patio in the back and it was past the lunch hour so it wasn’t crowded. We took our bikes into the patio are and were told we could not have our bikes there and that we should leave them in the parking lot out of sight. I said no thanks and we left.
We went a few more miles to a Mexican restaurant. Nicer place than the burger joint. Walked right in with our bikes, put them against an empty table and sat down at another one. 
We ordered our food and the waiter a Mexican commented on how nice our bikes were. A few minutes later the kitchen staff was out in the dinning room admiring our bikes. ☺
I can understand if a place is busy and doesn’t have the room but otherwise they should let you bring in your expensive bikes.


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

RkFast said:


> Very shocked at the entitled mentality (wait....this is the USA in 2013...Im NOT shocked) of so many.
> 
> Whats so hard in asking store staff and if they say no for a good reason, and do so politely, that makes them not "worthy" of your business? That doesn't make sense to me


This makes no sense. If I can't bring my bike inside are you thinking I'll just leave it outside and take my chances while I patronize their establishment _anyways_? Does that mean I won't patronize them if I return to the area and I'm not on my bike? Not necessarily...however, if I'm on my bike I'll look for a more "bike friendly" place to spend my money.


----------



## Sixjours (Feb 24, 2012)

Sure just bring in your ride and put it where you want....belive me , sloppy Joe at the burger joint would not know the difference between a 4K and a Huffy, thats it in a nutshell, and of course many cyclist are jerks hiding behing "the green/carbon footprint " stuff, in your face, in your way, nobody like that here though....


----------



## Sisophous (Jun 7, 2010)

N184PM said:


> I can understand if a place is busy and doesn’t have the room but otherwise they should let you bring in your expensive bikes.


Some people are nice and polite and others are unfriendly, that's just the way it is. And don't buy into the lies about how it is a liability issue if someone gets hurt. A bicycle placed against a wall that is not in the way of people is not going to hurt anyone. You did the right thing, you left that place.


----------



## Packersfantaz (Nov 28, 2012)

joshhan said:


> If someone tripped over another customer, would the store still be liable?


The difference is the bike being allowed could be a foreseeable accident and preventable, therefore someone could claim negligence on the store's part for allowing it.

I agree some places can be unreasonable also, one thing I try to and get my team to do is see both sides and look for a solution for everyone. Some people decide it is easier to be confrontational to a situation making it difficult to resolve something so simple.


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

JustTooBig said:


> that's interesting ...... you say that to ask would open the opportunity for them to say 'no'.....
> 
> but you also state that you "*ask* the woman at the counter to keep an eye on my bike..."
> 
> it appears to be a bit contradictory, no? I understand the "easier to get forgiveness than to get permission" idea; but to turn around and expect a store employee to watch your stuff? Hmmmmm.......


When you read all I've written you'll see that I'm not doing anything to cost this store money. I'm not impeding their business in any way. My bike is not stopping a customer from buying anything and the space I'm using does not specifically generate income.
This is totally innocent, I'm not creating any problem for anyone.

I don't have a feeling of entitlement even though my "don't ask" attitude may make it seem that way. It is their space, their store, and I have no right to use it if they don't want me to. If they kicked me out I'd not complain, just quietly leave. I'm not a jerk.

When I wrote earlier that they'd lose my business if they installed an outside rack I didn't mean that statement in any "get-even" way. I wouldn't get po'd and refuse to shop there, I just won't leave my bike in an unsupervised rack.

At first I considered chaining my bike to the shopping cart rack out in the parking lot but it only took a second to imagine a van pulling up to it, the side door opening, the sound of power tools and my baby is gone in 15 seconds.
Yes, I probably am paranoid.

I'm not asking the clerk to stop working and watch my bike. That area is her territory, her domain, and part of her job is to notice everyone who enters the vicinity and ask if they need help.
I want her to see me and connect my face with that cool bike parked against the wall, that's all. And it doesn't hurt that I always buy a coffee from her to sip while I'm in the store.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Don't think that if you take your bike in the store that it's safe from theft. A friend of mine took his into an Albertson's store and five minutes later it was gone. The store reviewed the security tapes and it showed the thief watch my buddy go in and as soon he was out of site the thief came in and wheeled his bike out.

The store won't watch it for you and they aren't responsible for it's theft.


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

redondoaveb said:


> The store won't watch it for you and they aren't responsible for it's theft.


True. I still put the cable lock through the wheels and my helmet straps. But it is light enough to carry.
I'd love to secure it to a table but I think that would be pushing the limit of what they'll tolerate.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

Why walk the bike? It is made to be ridden, after all. I go shopping with the BOB trailer attached, and just ride down the isles, stopping to put things in the trailer that I'm going to purchase.



ok, I've never actually done that, though I have thought of doing it. I've never had a store complain when I've left my bike against a wall in an out-of-the way spot. I had a complaint at one store when I walked it around the store with me because I didn't see a good place to leave it and they didn't have any racks outside to which to lock it. Other stores I've walked it around it in without issue.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

Dave Cutter said:


> One coffee (and donut) shop I stop at from time-to-time didn't have a suitable place to park or lock my bicycle up at. So I asked the manager if there was a good place that I might have over-looked.
> 
> He said I could bring my bike into the entry (an air lock like area) and park it there. It wasn't long after that they put a proper bike stand in front of the store... very close to the front door and the stores windows. I can now keep an eye on the bicycle while I drink a warm-up coffee.


I'm happy to ride in a wide swath of territory where this is totally not an issue. I never lock my bike when I pop into a store for refreshments and never worry about it either.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

I seldom ride alone, so that avoids a lot of problems. someone goes in, someone hangs with the bikes. Otherwise...

For normal bike stops - convenience stores, gas stations, etc - I can usually leave it at the door and feel good enough that no one will have the stones to try to take it. If I'm someplace that feels a bit sketchy, I've rolled it right inside the door out of the way and said 'you mind?' to the clerk. Never had a 'no.'

beyond that depth, consider carrying a lock. Not the height of security - just something to keep the snatch-and-grabs away. One of the best tools here is a simple pair of handcuffs. Cheap and light, and a cuff on the rear tire inside the triangle and the other around a post locks her up tight. And gives just a moment of thought to the would-be crook, in addition to the actual physical security, which is sufficient to this sort of need.


----------



## Gatorfreak (Feb 20, 2012)

I've taken my bike into a take-out place for lunch. Really don't see what the big deal is. Tires are no more dirty than people's shoes and it doesn't take up more space than someone in a motorized scooter or wheelchair.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Gatorfreak said:


> ...and it doesn't take up more space than someone in a motorized scooter or wheelchair.


...or a baby stroller. 

When I walk into an establishment with my bike, I look at the clerk/teller/attendant, smile, say hi, and make a a pleasant comment about the weather or something. This sets a positive friendly tone. It's pretty unlikely that whoever it is, it's the proprietor, so it's not really their decision to make. If there is an established policy, they should abide by it, but by setting the right tone, they may let it go... 

In the end, I just want to go in, carry out my purpose, get out and be done. I try to act in a way that maximizes the possibility of that occurring.


----------



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

The issue I could see from a store's point of view is liability. I work in an industry where liability control from the public is a major component of my work, and I know how Joe public can be. Just as some posters have pointed out how quick thieves are to strike, there are people just as quick to find an excuse to sue.

The liability stems from two different things. First in my mind is the liability of what if something happens to the bike? The store is not responsible for it, but that does not stop a person from raising a stink and possibly suing if their bike is stolen, knocked over and damaged, etc. From management POV, it is unclear what leaving your bike unlocked inside the store is accomplishing that leaving it just outside the store unlocked doesn't... unless you expect the store to watch it and therefore become responsible. That is further compounded when you ask someone to keep an eye on it.

Second, what if it hurts someone. Is it likely to actually hurt someone, no. Could someone say they did not see it and tripped over it, it fell on them, etc? Of course they could. Would they win a lawsuit, maybe and maybe not... but that is a risk they may not be willing to take.

Third, as was pointed out, there are issues with ADA, blocking of isles, etc. People like to complain. And often they complain in a way that costs money. The issue is the potential liability of someone suing, and the costs associated with defending yourself from that. Any reasonable person should be able to at least see how leaving you bike inside a store unattended may cause some concern for management. Not saying the store should bar you from doing it, that a is a management decision. But them having concern seems obvious.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

gte105u said:


> From management POV, it is unclear what leaving your bike unlocked inside the store is accomplishing that leaving it just outside the store unlocked doesn't.


Good point. Unlocked floor-dislayed high-end bikes are stolen out of bike shops with ease. One or two people distract the employees, the other simply carries (to keep the freehub from making a sound) the bike of their choice out the store. The actual carry-out takes all of 10 seconds, if that.


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

danl1 said:


> One of the best tools here is a simple pair of handcuffs. Cheap and light, and a cuff on the rear tire inside the triangle and the other around a post locks her up tight. And gives just a moment of thought to the would-be crook, in addition to the actual physical security, which is sufficient to this sort of need.


Wow, thanks for sharing a great idea! :thumbsup:

Handcuffs are brilliant! They're not very big or heavy. The crook couldn't break them with a hammer without hurting the bike, bolt cutters wouldn't work; you probably can't get them completely off without a grinder.
I don't think I'd use them alone in a bike rack (the connecting chain is thin) but I can imagine using one side around the crankarm/frame and the other on the rear wheel, along with a U-lock, cable or chain. 

With bolt cutters, they could still take the bike but not be able to ride it. And if they have a grinder it will now take about 3 times as long to be able to ride the bike, cool!


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

Credit for the idea goes to bike cops, who use it all the time on lunch patrol. Most often seen linking front wheel to downtube.

It's not inner-city overnight safe, but it's run errands in broad daylight safe. In most places, anyway. The locks themselves are easily picked, but not so easy that someone would want to be seen working on it, or risk you returning during that time. 

Easier than a cable for securing a front wheel, too. In combination with a good U-lock for the frame and rear, it might be good enough. IME, most front-wheel thefts are walkoffs. Not too many thieves will wield cutting tools just for the sake of a front - they'll move on to an easier target that will yield a whole bike.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

gte105u said:


> From management POV, it is unclear what leaving your bike unlocked inside the store is accomplishing that leaving it just outside the store unlocked doesn't.


I would agree that leaving a bike at the front of a large store and wandering off to go shopping is not a great idea if you're concerned about theft. I would only do such a thing in a smaller convenience type store where I could keep an eye on the bike. Thieves are going to go after the low hanging fruit and will tend to avoid situations that increase their risk their of getting caught. An unattended bike left outside unlocked is about as easy a theft scenario one can think up. It's like leaving the keys in your car with it running and being surprised when it gets stolen (you'd be surprised how often that happens too.)


----------



## Kalel (Mar 17, 2013)

Fyi it was a large grocery store and I walked the bike up and down the aisles. I would not leave the bike at the front of the store.


----------



## scott967 (Apr 26, 2012)

I've pulled the front wheel and carried it in with me, but I think only when I could keep the bike in sight through a front window. As far as blocking. liability, etc sounds more like an excuse. There's some really big baby strollers out there (the ones with dual cup holders that can take big gulps for instance, or the two-seaters). Those would be at least as big a nuisance as any bike (only thing about a bike that would concern me was a chain ring/ RD tattoo). I also have a wheelchair bound family member and I think strollers are much more of an issue than a bike would ever be (as least for me pushing the chair).

scott s.
.


----------



## BruceBrown (Mar 20, 2011)

scott967 said:


> There's some really big baby strollers out there (the ones with dual cup holders that can take big gulps for instance, or the two-seaters). Those would be at least as big a nuisance as any bike (only thing about a bike that would concern me was a chain ring/ RD tattoo).


I guess we could always put a kid seat on the back of our bike and call it a "stroller".


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Dudes, seriously. I just want to go it, get my stuff, and not get my bike ripped off in the process. I just apply some common sense. If the place is jammed and my bike is going to actually cause problems or significantly obstruct or inconvenience others, I don't do it. Otherwise I don't give a darn about the store's misguided thought processes, their liability/insurance issues or whatever. It's just their cost of doing business. 

Riding on the road I adhere to the standard of being conspicuous, courteous, but not obsequious. It's not much different going into a business establishment.


----------



## carbonconvert (Apr 12, 2009)

"Brang?" "Brang the bike inside?" Sorry, brief syntax alert. I've been cycling close to 30 years and do the same thing-park the bike inside for a quick moment.
I don't however expect the store to understand me doing it if they don't want the bike inside. We aren't entitled to leave our ridiculously expensive bikes inside just because.
It's YOUR problem to worry about YOUR bike. Most stores seem to be reasonable if you courteously explain what you're doing.


----------



## BikesOfALesserGod (Jul 22, 2012)

I always ask permission if it's something out of the ordinary like bringing a bicycle into a store. Their place, their rules. I am free to go elsewhere if I disagree with them.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I've never taken my bike inside & I probably wouldn't. When I stop for lunch I leave it where I can see it or somebody stays & watches it. In the case of a big store like K Mart, if I was riding alone I wouldn't go in there. So more than generally speaking, it's never out of my sight.

And yes, I think it's rude to take it inside.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

I don't see the problem with it. I've done it at a Robeks stopping in during a ride for a smoothie. My friends and I did it today at Potbellys. Decided to catch some lunch after the ride, so we walked in, stashed our bikes in nooks and crannies in the restaurant where they weren't blocking any tables, and ordered our food. Nobody ever said a word. And this is in DC where our bikes would have been swiped the second we let go of them and looked away.


----------



## superflylondon (Aug 24, 2008)

I don't live in an area that makes me consider my bike safety when going into a store but I do put my ride in an easier to spot front window if I can. Really when I do have to stop its a rural place for drinks or some snacks and more worried about wiping out in my cleats than theft.

Not that I'd feel safe going into a grocery store and leaving my ride outside I'd probably bring it in.

Funny though that there is a small restaurant ill get fries at maybe 3 times a year max and the owner or manager actually tells you to bring your ride in.

I think the stores should not have an issue most instances but if it was packed I could see it.


----------



## Vixsav (Sep 24, 2011)

Here in Austin on a popular route, a gentleman stopped to eat a power bar and leaned his bike near the road on a streetlight literally a few feet from where he was standing. A car drove between him and the bike, the driver got out, grabbed the bike and the female passenger slid into the driver seat and took off with the thief running alongside the car and the owner in pursuit. Once he outran the owner (in his cycling shoes and at a severe disadvantage) the female popped the trunk for him to throw the bike inside and they took off. Thanks to some good Samaritans getting the plate info they were eventually apprehended but after hearing that story my bike stays within arms reach when I'm out training!


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

I almost never do this, but one time I was riding home from work and wanted to stop and get some groceries for dinner. I stopped at a local health food store chain similar to Whole Foods and was reprimanded for bringing my bike inside. They told me it was in the way of other customers and was a hazard. I thought this was a strange reaction from a store that you think woud promote the environment and getting cars off the roads. If I did this on a regular basis I would definitely carry a light weight lock.


----------



## Kalel (Mar 17, 2013)

jnbrown said:


> I almost never do this, but one time I was riding home from work and wanted to stop and get some groceries for dinner. I stopped at a local health food store chain similar to Whole Foods and was reprimanded for bringing my bike inside. They told me it was in the way of other customers and was a hazard. I thought this was a strange reaction from a store that you think woud promote the environment and getting cars off the roads. If I did this on a regular basis I would definitely carry a light weight lock.


Was it trader joes?


----------

